

Minimalist Steps Towards Passive Income - mcav
http://www.farbeyondthestars.com/?p=1004

======
shalmanese
I'm sick of all this talk of "scalable incomes" that refuse to confront the
inherent survivor bias problem. The problem with scalable incomes is that they
scale down as well as up. Say you found a system that has a 1% chance of
making you $100,000 a year and a 99% chance of making $5 a year. For the
average person, that's a pretty shitty deal since it's only got an expected
value of $1000 a year.

But sell the system to 1000 people and you can find 10 who enthusiastically
talk about the wonders of scalable income and ponder wisely about the various
choices they made that got them to where they are today and how everyone
should join them in the wonderful scalable utopia.

It's all bullshit, without accounting for the hidden failures, it's impossible
to determine how much pure luck played a role.

------
idlewords
10, Maximalize the number of posts shilling your minimalist book, website,
coffee mug, seminar, etc.

------
swombat
Not a very interesting post... curious what people are finding of interest in
here? Seems like the same old stuff re-hashed, with a "minimalist" label
slapped on top.

------
padmanabhan01
I do like the concept of minimalism, but there is just way too much BS going
on in the name of 'minimalism' these days.

Trivia: //"I’m now the author of an e-book. It’s the Art of Being Minimalist.
It’s only 9.95."

In the spirit of minimalism, why not make it 10$ instead of 9.95 ?

~~~
spitfire
"minimalism" is the current trendy fashion accessory these days. Sort of like
being "eco". The more and more you talk about how minimal you are, the cooler
you are.

Of course it's all just bloggers trying to get views. A guide to minimalism
would be simply "Minimalism is what is necessary.".

~~~
lurkinggrue
Time to start an eco-minimalism movement.

~~~
spitfire
Too late!! But it's not too late to jump on the bandwagon. ecominimalism.com
is a squated domain, go forth and spread the smarmy, holier-than-thou
love!dict

[http://www.ribabookshops.com/item/ecominimalism-eco-
minimali...](http://www.ribabookshops.com/item/ecominimalism-eco-minimalism-
the-antidote-to-eco-bling/65488/)

~~~
lurkinggrue
_Sighs_ Ok..time for the neo-eco-holistic-minimalism movement.

------
ojbyrne
Sure sounds like a lot of (non-passive) work.

~~~
coconutrandom

      Let me absolutely clear: you can’t take this path if you’re lazy.

~~~
ojbyrne
And my point was - it's not passive income.

------
cookingrobot
You can flip through the first 30 pages of the book he wrote - I found it more
interesting than the blog post.
<http://www.artofbeingminimalist.com/preview.html>

